# Look what I have!



## Morrus (Jun 24, 2011)

It's rather beautiful, I must say.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2011)

For those wondering - we have the final versions of both the 4E and PF _Player's Guides._

We are reading them over one last time for any last minute mistakes (man, these have been read a LOT of times now!) - and, assuming no showstoppers, we plan to have the _Player's Guides_ available...

Tomorrow.  Saturday 25 June.


----------



## Colmarr (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm intrigued by the red and black cards in the bottom left of the image. Are they power cards for the theme powers, or something else?

Oh well, guess I don't have long to wait to find out.

Oh, and curse you Morrus. I came in on Saturday to get some work done. Now I'll be checking ENworlld every hour or so...


----------



## john112364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome! It's almost here!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2011)

Colmarr said:


> I'm intrigued by the red and black cards in the bottom left of the image. Are they power cards for the theme powers, or something else?
> 
> Oh well, guess I don't have long to wait to find out.
> 
> Oh, and curse you Morrus. I came in on Saturday to get some work done. Now I'll be checking ENworlld every hour or so...




Yeah, not Saturday Australian time, I'm afraid. I'd hold off the checking for 12 hours or so!

And yes, they're power cards.


----------



## Shadeydm (Jun 25, 2011)

Does this mean the first adventure is close to release?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2011)

Shadeydm said:


> Does this mean the first adventure is close to release?




They all are.  The DM/GM Guide will be out next, the the first adventure.

They're all free, of course.  The first paid-for product will be the second adventure.


----------



## Mentat55 (Jun 25, 2011)

Rock on.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2011)

You might want to check out the Intro Pack tab on the  site - you may find something there!


----------



## Noodle (Jun 25, 2011)

Morrus said:


> You might want to check out the Intro Pack tab on the  site - you may find something there!




Umm.. maybe I'm not quite awake yet, but not seeing anything new here.. 
About ZEITGEIST


----------



## gideonpepys (Jun 25, 2011)

Great stuff! Can't wait to wrap up my current campaign and get stuck in to this one.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2011)

Noodle said:


> Umm.. maybe I'm not quite awake yet, but not seeing anything new here..
> About ZEITGEIST




Try refreshing it.  It's there.


----------



## OnlineDM (Jun 25, 2011)

Excellent! I'm thoroughly enjoying reading through the Player's Guide so far. One little touch that I LOVE is the pronunciation guide on page 4 of the PDF! Any guidance on how to pronounce Danoran - emphasis on DAN or emphasis on OR? I'm guessing the latter, based on Risuri and Crisillyiri.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2011)

The Player's Guide is now also available at RPGNow (both versions) and the Pathfinder version has been uploaded to Paizo.com and is awaiting approval.

Print versions have been added to RPGNow, but these will take a few days to be ready.  The print versions are not free, but we are selling them at cost (we don't make a penny on them).  Still, it's great to grab 5 copies and hand them out to your players before you start the campaign.  I did that with WotBS, and the players seemed to approve!


----------



## OnlineDM (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm loving this. After participating in a play test, it's so much fun to see everything in the "prettified" version!

Another comment: The Yerasol Veteran theme power card seems to be missing the action type (Standard Action, according to the description on printed page 12).


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2011)

Finished all the uploades and announcements.... that took me three hours!

And, since it's my birthday tomorrow, and we're all going out for dinner in three hours, I'm outta here!  Enjoy the _Player's Guide_!


----------



## Falkus (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking good; I can't wait to run this! I've finished reading through the guide; and the setting is extremely evocative so far.

One minor problem I found, though. Under the Authority and the Law section in the Pathfinder guide; the writing there references the DnD fourth edition enemy sub-dual rules rather than rules from Pathfinder.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 25, 2011)

We must've missed that one while comparing the two documents. The text I suggested for that section was:



> Constables are expected to take suspects alive whenever possible. The GM might want to allow PCs to knock enemies unconscious when reducing them to 0 hit points, instead of killing them, without making the character take a penalty to his attack roll to deal subdual damage. This can represent special training constables receive.


----------



## gideonpepys (Jun 26, 2011)

The great thing about this world is how much it fires up the imaginations of players.  I'm not having any trouble recruiting folks for the campaign.

Very well-written and hugely imaginative.

Oh, and happy birthday, Morrus.


----------



## Colmarr (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm making my way through the player's guide and loving every minute of it, but for a while I couldn't quite make sense of the Great Malice; specifically why it was Danor that took the brunt of Srasama's curse when it was the Clergy who defeated her.

Then I noticed the mention in the timeline on pg 2 that the Clergy was "founded in what is modern-day Danor" in -500 AOV, and "The seat of the Clergy moves to Crisillyir" in 1 AOV. 

So I guess it makes sense.

I'm also having trouble finding the difference/connection between elves and eladrin. Are they mortal/fey sides of the same coin, descendants of a common ancestor, or something else?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 26, 2011)

Mmmmm.... 

Please sir, can I have some more?

The Auld Grump, you know that sound the Cookie monster makes while gobbling the cookies? Yeah.


----------



## Riastlin (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm really disappointed in you Morrus.  Here I had all day Sunday "off" and had planned to both catch up on my never-ending mound of paperwork and work on my current home campaign.  Now though, I am forced (against my will of course) to spend a bunch of time reading this player's guide.  Shame on you!



Seriously though, looks awesome at first glance.  Can't wait for the rest.


----------



## SabreCat (Jun 27, 2011)

_The Wounding Effectiveness of Stealthy Singular Rapier Contrasted with a Twin Strike of Dual Long Swords

_Bwahaha. Martial Science academies = CharOp forums? ^.^


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 27, 2011)

Colmarr said:


> I'm making my way through the player's guide and loving every minute of it, but for a while I couldn't quite make sense of the Great Malice; specifically why it was Danor that took the brunt of Srasama's curse when it was the Clergy who defeated her.
> 
> Then I noticed the mention in the timeline on pg 2 that the Clergy was "founded in what is modern-day Danor" in -500 AOV, and "The seat of the Clergy moves to Crisillyir" in 1 AOV.
> 
> ...




Ach, after re-reading the same document a hundred times it's hard to go into it with fresh eyes. Sorry that wasn't made clearer.

In my view of the setting, normal 'elves' are just folks who have some slight affinity for magic and nature, and tend to live in the woods, and find it easier to be friends with the fey. In the Pathfinder version, those are 'wood elves.'

Eladrin (high elves in PF) are people with a much stronger connection to the Dreaming, whose ancestors were closely allied with powerful fey entities. They had more powerful magic and a large empire of their own, and different belief systems that diverged _long_.

The two groups would be about as closely related as, say, Persians and Indians.


----------



## Colmarr (Jun 28, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Ach, after re-reading the same document a hundred times it's hard to go into it with fresh eyes. Sorry that wasn't made clearer.




Thanks!

I probably should have known the Danor/Crysillyir one. I think it was just that, because I read the primer when it was released, I ignored the table when I got the Player's Guide.

As for the elves, I take that to mean that the eladrin (as a race) are squarely connected to the fey, while the elves (as a race) merely have leanings that way. I can work with that.


----------



## Colmarr (Jun 29, 2011)

I noticed last night the reference to the dragon star (whose name escapes me) chasing the eagle star (Avilona).

Is that another War of the Burning Sky nod? I'm having a lot of fun finding them, I must say


----------



## Colmarr (Jun 29, 2011)

Spam reported. And I was looking forward to an insightful and amusing post about the wonders of Zeitgeist, too


----------



## Rugult (Jun 29, 2011)

Colmarr said:


> I noticed last night the reference to the dragon star (whose name escapes me) chasing the eagle star (Avilona).
> 
> Is that another War of the Burning Sky nod? I'm having a lot of fun finding them, I must say




Just wait until Adventure 1...


----------



## mariahayes (Jun 30, 2011)

Is the new version near to release ?


----------



## Colmarr (Jul 10, 2011)

While flipping through the Players Guide and Campaign Guide a minute ago, I noticed the references to the PHB, DMG, MM, PHB2, MM2 and AV on the opening pages. 

Is that a GSL requirement?


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jul 10, 2011)

In the 4E version, yes, that block of text you see on the title page (along with the compatibility logo) is a GSL requirement.


----------

